# Pulaski County



## Maddawg69 (Oct 14, 2011)

I figured I would get the Pulaski thread started again this year. Lets here some reports.


----------



## spinefish (Oct 24, 2011)

Fawns still with does. Small bucks attempting to chase does. Does really tearing up the food plots.


----------



## jkduck8 (Oct 29, 2011)

Looking forward to hunting on my family's land next weekend


----------



## AArightpatch (Nov 4, 2011)

*Updates*

Any Pulaski updates on deer movement? I am heading back up on Friday.


----------



## spinefish (Nov 8, 2011)

Starting to see bigger bucks cruising looking for does. Not seeing the smaller bucks chasing as much. Seeing more lone deer. fawns, does by themselves. Hopefully, the does are pushing the fawns away getting ready. Exciting times. Anything can happen the next 20 days. Good luck.


----------



## michael_M (Nov 22, 2011)

What's the word on deer movement over there ?


----------



## Maddawg69 (Nov 23, 2011)

It has been really slow on our place over the past couple of weeks some guys headed back up soon I will update on what they see.


----------



## Maddawg69 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not much going on over the weekend. I will be headed back up this week let ya'll know what i see when i get back.


----------



## AArightpatch (Nov 28, 2011)

*Pulaski*

I was up there last week. In 4 days, I saw zero deer. Good luck to ya.


----------



## tournament fisher (Nov 28, 2011)

put some corn on the ground and they will come


----------



## sandy1 (Nov 28, 2011)

at night


----------



## spinefish (Nov 29, 2011)

We've had no luck the past week. Have seen a few small bucks feeding. No chasing anymore. Not even seeing the does right now. Maybe the cold weather will stir them this week.


----------



## Xrallison (Nov 29, 2011)

My son killed a big 8 I shot a big 7 I seen 21 doe Thursday morning 7 Friday morning both bucks came into a primo can
And a flextone grunt call I shot 3 hogs one Friday night and 2 sat morning pretty good weekend I'd say both bucks are at the taxidermy now


----------



## Allen Waters (Dec 1, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> put some corn on the ground and they will come



hogs?


----------

